
Thousands of Uber, Lyft drivers fail new background checks - msabalau
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/04/05/uber-lyft-ride-hailing-drivers-fail-new-background-checks/aX3pQy6Q0pJvbtKZKw9fON/story.html
======
msabalau
"The state said 8,206 drivers out of 70,789 were rejected for infractions
ranging from violent crimes and sexual offenses to suspended licenses."

